# It's time. The need of a outfeed table has cometh. Fold down or assembly cabinet?



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Sold off my Powermatic 66 to a good home. Now out of an outfeed structure (I had the PM66 and Unisaw facing each other for outfeed purposes) on my Delta Unisaw. Taking a gander at various options for outfeed tables, I've nailed it down to the fold down or static assembly table cabinet. How did you folks decide which?
Remember, this will be used on a 52" fence/rail cabinet Delta Unisaw, not contractor. The table would be 4' past the splitter, and a good 3-4' along the rails.
For a fold down, I see as having an attached structure to the saw itself incase you have to move it around. You also can fold it down to make space for traffic purposes. What I get lost upon is that when folded down, you lose that much square footage because you can not have anything else sitting in the location. Or can you? I guess with mobile carts of other machinery to temporarily take up that space. But I'm really trying to get out of the mobile cart world as I found that when I move a cart out of the way, it's now in the way where I moved it to!
With a dedicated cabinet style outfeed table, the multiple options are greatly expanded from being an assembly table, down draft table, storage cabinet, heck….even a work bench with vices and such. However, it's static and attached to the rest of your saw making any relocation more difficult for any reason.
Decisions…decisions… I am leaning towards the assembly cabinet outfeed table because I actually do not have one and more storage options underneath looks rather enticing.
Those with fold down…are you happy you went that route instead of a dedicated cabinet structure?
Those with cabinet structure…are you happy with that decision?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a bastardized assembly table set up comprised of a modified outfeed table and a couple of 2×4 benches with melamine on top of them. I bolted the benches together and added a cleat for the outfeed table to rest on in an attempt to get everything flat. No such luck. One table or another is always off. My suggestion is to make an assembly table that is all one piece that can be rolled into place and easily attached/aligned with the TS. You get storage and mobility as well as an outfeed table. There are some really nice plans out there for just such a beast. I think I bought a set from Peachtree but they are probably Taunton Press.

Originally I had a fold down only on the TS but it seemed like it was always tipping out of level with the TS so the back end was lower than the TS creating problems with anything that was pushed past the end of the saw.

One of these days I will be putting my money where my mouth is and building the mobile outfeed / assembly table/storage unit.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Fold down with a separate assembly table on wheels that can also be used as an outfeed. More mobility is always good.

The biggest issue with using a fixed outfeed table as an assembly bench is that you're locked out of ripping on your saw if you've got a glue up going on. At least with the mobile cart, the glue up can get pushed out of the way and the fold down deployed as needed.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmm…good thinking guys. A mobile assemble table to act as outfeed table. Can't go wrong with that! Forgot, that during some glue ups, the assembly table could have stuff on it that would be a nuisance to clear off for a quick rip cut.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

To me multi use is important so I went with a small assembly/outfeed. You also get some storage with at least one shelf on the stretchers. It can be a pain when you have it covered, as most horizontal surfaces tend to get even if you aren't doing a glue up, but if you make it mobile, you can at least temporarily move it out of the way when you need to make that quick rip cut.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I would see a folding table as an irritation. I don't have the room to just have a dedicated assembly or outfeed, they need to be both. My bench buts right up to my table saw. It is my outfeed and my bench. In regards to having stuff in the way, at least it keeps the bench top clean


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

Space is a premium for me. I haven't built my outfeed table yet, but it will be a fold down. Otherwise there'd be no place to park my cars this winter.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

My shop is on wheels….everything. I have the metal Saw Stop fold down out feed. It's relatively new top the Saw Stop line…. It is awesome. A little pricey but a great addition. I used to work with a table (on rollers) that I had dual purposed as an out feed/ assembly. This solution works much better for me. I had a tendency to set stuff on my out feed, so I was constantly moving stuff off of it to work. I have rebuilt that table and still use it, just not for an out feed. The attached out feed just folds down, and rolls with the saw and takes no room.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/266833

My friend has an extensive multi purpose out feed table that he uses, and he loves it, I guess it is all in what you like. Maybe I just need to put my "toys" away after I use them…...but change is unlikely at this point!!!

If you are more interested in building an out feed, there have been some awesome home builds in the projects. Check them out.

Just my .02…..


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I say fold down. Knowing me, if it's there with empty space, it will quickly gather tools, wood and just about anything else so when the time comes to use the saw, it's all in the way.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I vote dedicated outfeed/assembly table. I made a 4×6' one this summer. You have to be careful though, as it's a magnet for filling up with crap. Mine perpetually has a bunch of stuff on it and I need to spend a day or two to thoroughly clean the shop.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I used to have a fold down outfeed table in my old shop. When I moved into the new shop I buillt a large assembly table cabinet to serve as an out feed table. I learned that I never, in ten years in my old shop, folded down the folding outfeed table. My recommendation is that unless you are really cramped for space not to bother with the fold down type, put the assembly table on wheels and that will give you a lot more options


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a fairly large cabinet on casters. It gets a lot of use as a bench and general horizontal surface but also makes a good outfeed table. I keep it far enough away from the saw to eliminate the need for mitre gauge slots and have a sloped piece of hardwood on the side that faces the saw to catch those bits that would like to drop and get jammed on the cabinet. 
I would never consider an attached one. ..... just me.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe a track saw can free up some space and you won't loose cutting capacity.

I know that doesn't answer your question. I'm thinking you can use the table saw for ripping and dadoes 
and free up some room at the same time.

Rock on.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I am thinking along the lines such as MHarper90 torsion box outfeed / assembly table.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96874
4'x8', or 3'x7' flat torsion box table with some T-Track laid in here and there. Mobile so I can move it around. I actually do need an assembly table and also a sheet good breakdown table and an outfeed table and air compressor/various storage maybe even clamp storage. All wrapped into one.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't have a photo handy, but for my 52" Unisaw I went with a fold down. Basically it is a full length by 30" or so deep piece of mdf attached to the saws rear rail with a long piano hinge. The depth is such that it is just above the floor when folded.
Angled support bars with adjustable stops to level the table are attached to the mobile base. I rarely ever flip it down except when moving the saw. The space underneath is occupied with a 6" DC hose, shop vac and dust deputy mini cyclone, and the usual boxes of cutoffs.

I can load up the extension with project weight and not have to worry much about tipping (it's a great work/assembly area), but any wider and the saw could become tippy while ripping a long/heavy board (a center straight post resting on the ground would be a wise addition).

I did make my workbench mobile and when the wheels are folded under, it is the same height as the table saw, but I never have used it as an extension surface.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

wahoo…I currently have a tracksaw. Does great for it's intended purposes of breaking down sheet goods, but still need precision repeatable cabinet saw cuts for various projects.
splinter..woody…my only concern about fold down outfeed tables is that I can not have storage underneath as I could with a static/mobile table. To me, anything under the fold down is square footage lost. I felt the same when I had my miter saw 4' infeed/outfeed tables. Granted, I could easily move the miter saw station around. Not so easy with cabinet saw.
And I need a new home for air compressor, reel hoses, finishing supplies. Or clamp storage (I have parallel clamp storage but not F-Clamp storage…which are actually just resting on above 8' 2×4 
Maybe, for my situation, an outfeed mobile assembly table works but not for other's. I need multi-function/storage and this would fit the bill.
Yet, when not in use, a fold down would be out of the way freeing up square footage for …. something. I just can not fathom what that something could be that wouldn't be a nuisance to move around.
I have built mobile stations/table in the past. Great for short term. All are gone now. This is my fear of a mobile outfeed assembly table.
Maybe I'll just flip a coin!


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

I currently have a folding out-feed table but I have been considering building a rolling table that can be used as an assembly table as well.










I have a small garage shop so space is a premium. Everything must be mobile as the wife parks her car in the middle of it every night.

There are advantages to a folding table because it is attached to the saw and well….It folds down.

The disadvantage is that it is a light weight structure and you can't really beat on it if you use it as an assembly table (as I frequently do) also it gets in the way if you need to access the rear of the saw.



















I use mine in conjunction with my workbench too.










Mine is built with door hinges and I have, on occasion, pulled the pins and removed it.

Excuse the old pictures but hopefully it will help give you some ideas.

If I had the room I would like to have a couple of tables that could be used as both an assembly table and an out-feed table but…....


----------



## BattleRidge (Oct 22, 2017)

I have a combination outfeed area, assembly table, workbench that it is still a work in progress, though thus far it has served it's purposes well. The overall surface is 4' x 8' with a 30" x 30" section that has been lowered to serve as a workspace for my sander, portable router table and scroll saw. The top surface is located just below the height of the table saw, and an anticipated upgraded table saw once in the budget.

The top consists of two layers of 3/4" plywood (screwed, not glued) and is surrounded by an oak trim frame to keep the replaceable hardboard top in place (also secured with double sided tape). The top overhangs the base to allow for clamping around the edges.

The frame is primarily of 2"x6" construction for mass and strength (built to be stationary) and it doesn't budge in use. One side has shelving for portable power tools and other items and the other side will be a combination of shelving storage and drawers (when I build the drawers).

The storage capacity has been a plus and whereas many items were previously located on shelving alongside a wall, having everything close at hand is much more convenient and saves a lot of unnecessary steps. My overall shop is 30' x 40' so the size of the table/bench wasn't as much of a concern as having ample space to work on projects. Given that I also use my shop for a variety of other purposes, I tried to keep the overall footprint of my woodworking space relatively compact.

I presently use an extension cord for power, which will be replaced with a 1/2" steel conduit recessed into the anti-fatigue mat on the floor. For the small tools on the recessed end, I have been using a shop vac / Dust Deputy for dust collection. I am in the process of installing my dust collection system which will then be connected to the table saw via a flexible hose when needed (and possibly in the process replace the shop vac / DD combo). I would also like to add a vice or two at some point in time.


----------



## MJClark (Sep 19, 2018)

I had the same question and am in the process of building a stand alone assembly/outfeed table.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

I have a folding table since I have no space for anything else. All my machines are mobile, so this way, the table goes where the saw goes.


----------

